# [SOLVED] DVD drive, The directory name is invalid



## IT wipeout (Jan 18, 2009)

HI everyone!
When I put any disk into my dvd drive is comes up with this error,



E:\

The directory name is invalid



This does not happen when I 'explore' or 'open' E:\ but once I'm in the file, whenever I click on an .exe file in it sais



E:\ "name of .exe I'm clicking on"

The directory name is invalid



I just recovered my computer because I couldn't get it to connect to the Internet, even after a lot of research. 
So i don't see why this would happen.

PLEASE HELP!

-wipeout


----------



## IT wipeout (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: DVD drive, The directory name is invalid*

I gave up and Recovered my computer.:sigh:
The error was starting to come up for files on my computer other than the DVD drive. Not like I lost a lot because I recovered it a cuple days before.:normal:I guss it was gust one of those *Weird* vista things!

BYE every1:wave:
-wipeout


----------

